# Dry erase won't come off!



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

I just got done painting my MF2 body candy blue with a metalic silver back. After I painted it I saw some of the marks that were left on the outside of the body from a dry erase marker that I used previously. Dry Erase means that it is easy to take off. I got the top layer off but it left a kind of stain on the body. I have been sitting here for the last *HOUR* trying to get it off with every cleaner I have in the house; windex, googone, rubbing alcohol, awsome, industrial cleaner,........ But nnooooooooooooooooo........ its still there!   

Any Help?

-Dustin


----------



## zsamples (Feb 13, 2004)

Denatured Alcohol might take it off


----------



## DC71 (Dec 6, 2003)

I used to use rain-x to take off permanent marker


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

When marking the areas of body with a permanent marker, even dry erase or to remove paint overspray mix 3 parts rubbing alcohol to 1 part fingernail polish remove that contains 15% acetone. It will also remove some scuff marks on body (wall contact, tire marks).


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I always use Charcoal Lighter fluid. Just sprinkle some on a paper towel and rub. Always takes off the Sharpie and tire/wall scuffs.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I use Mothers car wax to take off permanent marker. Seems to work perfectly. Give it or any wax a try.


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

oven cleaner, i stripped a whole body with it and didnt damage it, came off like hot butter


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I will go with what DC71. I spent the time to mask the windows frames off to paint them a differant color and then used a permanet marker to do rivets. I used Rainx to give my body a good gloss. Guess what.... it took off the "rivets"! LOL


----------

